# Painting Vinyl siding



## Hansen team (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone ever painted vinyl siding? If so what kind of primer? I dont see why a Bulls eye 123 wouldnt work great with 2 coats of latex on top.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd try to paint vinyl siding. Rumor has it if you go darker than original color, the stuff will warp in the heat of summer. Plus, siding is made/installed to expand and contract in the temperature changes. If it expands after you paint it, it can show lines at the edges/seams of the old color. Couldn't the siding be power washed to freshen it up? 

I'm really not the one to comment on this though as I don't do any exterior painting anymore, at least not in a long time.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

PAinted many vinyl houses, if you use SW Duration, SuperPaint or Resilience you do not have to worry about color, but ask for "vinyl safe". otherwise you will warp the vinyl with darker colors. No primer is necessary to paint vinyl just paint directly on. it is very porous (sp) so it holds paint very well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> PAinted many vinyl houses, if you use SW Duration, SuperPaint or Resilience you do not have to worry about color, but ask for "vinyl safe". otherwise you will warp the vinyl with darker colors. No primer is necessary to paint vinyl just paint directly on. it is very porous (sp) so it holds paint very well.


This is true.

Sherwin Williams (SW) is the only one that I know of (could be wrong) that has vinyl safe paint. 

No Primer needed, Duration is a given in that; it is it's own primer... :yes:

:notworthyURATION !!:notworthy:

Otherwise..... if you use any other paint, you can add Durabond to it. I did this before SW came out with vinyl safe paint. Nor will it effect the color of the paint.

J


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Not Durabond.....Emulsa Bond in first coat only.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I know that the acrylic formulation in Moorglo is highly recommended for vinyl applications. I don't think it would be necessary to mess with adding anything. Same would apply for Duration.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

painterman said:


> Not Durabond.....Emulsa Bond in first coat only.


Huh.. what was I thinking.... I am sure I have used durabond.... maybe that was for metal siding... it's been so long ago... I forget. Sorry.

J


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I know that the acrylic formulation in Moorglo is highly recommended for vinyl applications.


True that. I completely forgot that I used to use MoorGlo to paint vinyl shutters all day long.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL, Durabond rings a bell because it's a quick dry, non sandable powdered mud.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Strange.... I rarely use mud if at all... I even did a search for durabond and was wondering why I mentioned it... LOL.... turning 40 next year and painting with Polyurethane by brush for 8 hrs doesn't help..... LOL :whistling2:

J


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Just use a strong TSP solution, scrub, and pressure wash to get rid of all the oxidation. Then painting vinyl is a breeze.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Hansen team said:


> Anyone ever painted vinyl siding? If so what kind of primer? I dont see why a Bulls eye 123 wouldnt work great with 2 coats of latex on top.


 
Clean very well. Duration two coats sprayed. Collect the check!

I wouldn't recommend doing it until it cools down. To me 45-55 degrees would be ideal. Paint when the siding is warm (expanded) and you will have a million lines at the joints when colder weather hits. It's actually a great option for that "Home Makeover" sell for some houses that could probably use new vinyl. The before/after can be like night and day.

Charge very well for the service and put somebody that knows what they are doing with a gun. I prefer not doing it unless its cold and I get a very good price.


----------



## tonyk (Apr 16, 2008)

Alpha love the picks! The dog house blends so well I cant even see it! Just wondering what you used to clean the roof.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

tonyk said:


> Alpha love the picks! The dog house blends so well I cant even see it! Just wondering what you used to clean the roof.


The roof was cleaned on both houses. TSP, Borax, and Sodium hypochlorite (bleach and lots of it)


----------



## Deco (Feb 28, 2008)

What's the best application method painting the vinyl


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

dang TonyG those houses actually looked nice. I guess painting vynal is worth it. Did you backbrush the first coat at all? What did you do about getting it into the overlap in the corner?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> dang TonyG those houses actually looked nice. I guess painting vynal is worth it. Did you backbrush the first coat at all? What did you do about getting it into the overlap in the corner?


Just because it's vinyl doesn't mean it lasts forever. The question is whether it is a good investment compared to replacing the siding. The sales pitch is the ROI compared to replacement. 

No reason to back brush. It takes a little more time to check for the million holidays in the corners and seams but all can be hit with a spray gun. The 2-story above had one coat and the 1-story had two. Definitley easier with two coats - one coat covered fine but the extra coat helps to hit the holidays.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is a before and after of another vinyl, this was done with Resilience, we only did the area that was blue, even though the trim needed attention


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Homey

Looks good! I hope you straightened that downspout!


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah, I was there about an hour before they were done.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

How long does it last?

(great pics HGP)


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks, It should last like any application to wood so average 7-10 years longer if cleaned annually ect.


----------



## Hansen team (Apr 26, 2008)

*Collected the check*

I powerwashed and used a vinyl friendly paint - and collected the check. All went quite well - thanks for the tips.



Tonyg said:


> Clean very well. Duration two coats sprayed. Collect the check!
> 
> I wouldn't recommend doing it until it cools down. To me 45-55 degrees would be ideal. Paint when the siding is warm (expanded) and you will have a million lines at the joints when colder weather hits. It's actually a great option for that "Home Makeover" sell for some houses that could probably use new vinyl. The before/after can be like night and day.
> 
> Charge very well for the service and put somebody that knows what they are doing with a gun. I prefer not doing it unless its cold and I get a very good price.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Why do you want to prime it? Bored?

huh, that was weird. When I looked at this thread there was only one reply, after I posted this it refreshed to show 2 pages.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Well thats simple. Your mind and hands move faster then the page can load.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I cant see HGP's pics?? Only shows image placeholder.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bender said:


> Well thats simple. Your mind and hands move faster then the page can load.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> huh, that was weird. When I looked at this thread there was only one reply, after I posted this it refreshed to show 2 pages.





jack pauhl said:


> I cant see HGP's pics?? Only shows image placeholder.




ate lead chips as a child...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I cant see! I cant see! Oh wait a minute...image deleted by photobucket. Whew, thought I was a gonner for a minute there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hansen team said:


> I powerwashed and used a vinyl friendly paint - and collected the check. All went quite well - thanks for the tips.


Thanks for the update. so many come to ask a question and never return feedback on the project. :thumbsup:


----------

